# 1981 Schwinn mini phantom scrambler.



## 72runner (Feb 7, 2018)

mini black phantom scrambler. Good original shape.extremely rare and hard too find. Never seen another one. 200 shipped.or trade for stingray parts. Stingray1972stikshift@gmail.com


----------

